# tomato plants



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i started tomato plants indoors way too early....they got real long and laggy...so i cut the tops off of them and re planted them...they are very nice now...i am wondering if this will harm the development of the plant...will they grow and produce a healthy tomato plant when i put them out in the garden? some of them are starting to bloom..should i pinch the blooms off? the plants are about 5 to 6 inches high..


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

they will grow great in the garden they like being pruned a bit. I have some short ones that are setting tomatoes this is way early for me to even think about tomatoes.


----------



## dpresley58 (May 6, 2013)

They should do just fine. There's a method of planting offshoots called Trench Planting just _for_ what you're describing. Instead of discarding prunings (especially longer ones), just did a shallow trench and lay them along it, leaving the leafy portion above ground. The extra length promotes a stronger root system and the top of the plant will know which way the sun is.  There should be no difference in their development. Good luck, and let us know when they're ripe!


----------

